# Derelict House and Stables.



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

I was on the way to an explore in North Norfolk when I spotted this little derelict house at Smallburgh near North Walsham. Needless to say the first explore never materialised, funny how things take a complete and utter change of tack!!!...the Pics....






.... Looks like something out of a Miss Marple Movie. 





A little Stable block Maybe? 


A little Peek in the Door..


A lovely rustic look to the building?


Oil Tank 


Cor Everest would be proud of this as an ad for Double Glazing 


The inside of the stables...





It was a lovely little Country house although there was absolutely no way in and it was not for the lack of trying to find any.


----------



## Seahorse (May 3, 2009)

Stables. Change of tack. Yes, very witty. 

For some reason, looking at this makes me a tad depressed. I wonder what happened to the owner and the horses.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

Ha Ha! Do you know what Sea horse I never even thought I had cracked a funny!


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2009)

Oh, what a beautiful cottage! Seeing the flags in the stables makes me think that it was used as a makeshift bar for a party at some point. What a lovely thought! 
Nice find, Shucky.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

I was a bit dissapointed I could not get in but there really was no way. The Cottage looked to be at least 200 years old. Not sure about the stables though.


----------



## Seahorse (May 3, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, what a beautiful cottage! Seeing the flags in the stables makes me think that it was used as a makeshift bar for a party at some point. What a lovely thought!
> Nice find, Shucky.



I've had a few pints in stables meself.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

Verr Drole I must say. There honestly looks as though there was a do of some sort.


----------



## hoot37 (May 3, 2009)

nice pic,s makes me wonder how places like this are abandond i would love a old cottage with my veg plot out back


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

hoot37 said:


> nice pic,s makes me wonder how places like this are abandond i would love a old cottage with my veg plot out back


Ah Yes the Archetypal Good Life e.h? I would love to live in the middle of nowhere with some livestock and some chickens!


----------



## wagg20 (May 3, 2009)

I thought that I recognised this place - I photographed it several months ago and was lucky enough to get inside the house after tracking down the owner and a bit of gentle persuasion.
It was pretty empty inside but upstairs full of cobwebs and torn curtains. I had to get a move on because the owner hovered over me whilst I was taking pictures. Interesting pump in the back garden.
There used to be an old caravan up the side of the house which has finally disappeared after many years.
The owner told me that apparently it used to be the village shop many years ago but I have never checked this out.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2009)

Ah I see Wagg. All I know is I managed to glimpse it out of the corner of my eye on the way home from somewhere near North Walsham shall we say. There was no access to the house whatsoever.


----------



## Trudger (May 3, 2009)

Looks like some new builds in the background of the last pic...... hope this cottage isn't going to be squashed?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2009)

There was a new extension being built on a house behind the Cottage but it was nowhere near the cottage thank god.


----------



## daddybear (May 4, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ah Yes the Archetypal Good Life e.h? I would love to live in the middle of nowhere with some livestock and some chickens!



ah beat me to it i was gonna post the same reply i would just love to live somewhere lke that.thanks for sharing shuck.


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

I love that robust water tank, nice one!


----------



## Labb (May 4, 2009)

Great shots. I really like the shot of the window where the paint is falling off.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2009)

Labbegutt said:


> Great shots. I really like the shot of the window where the paint is falling off.


Thanks Labb it was a n off the cuff explore if you like, and although I could not get in the house I think th shots did it justice.


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

They did, nice one!
I still maintain that picture 8 is a Chieftain tank


----------



## Krypton (May 4, 2009)

james.s said:


> They did, nice one!
> I still maintain that picture 8 is a Chieftain tank



lol i would presume it was a tank for oil but i dunno i dont live in the countryside!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2009)

james.s said:


> They did, nice one!
> I still maintain that picture 8 is a Chieftain tank



I does look a bit like a Chieftan Tank I guess!


----------

